# Der Franzose und sein Blinker



## Lakor (31. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich komme grade aus einem Frankreich Urlaub wieder und habe da als deutscher Autofahrer doch einiges gesehen, was Fragen offen lässt. Ich möchte hier nicht das Fahrverhalten der Franzosen in der Pariser Innenstadt ansprechen, da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren, aber etwas anderes interessiert mich wirklich brennend und ich habe auch durch googlen keine gescheite Antwort bekommen:

Wofür benutzen Franzosen ihren Blinker?!

Einige Beispiele:

3 spurige Autobahn: Auf der linken Spur überholt ein Franzose, mit Blinker links, schert rechts ein und lässt den Blinker links gesetzt und fährt so 3-4 Kilometer weiter.

Ebenso das Gegenbeispiel: Mittlere Spur, Blinker rechts. Rechts ist alles frei, er schert aber nicht ein sondern hält die Spur.

Solche Beispiele habe ich dort durchgehend beobachten können, in allen Variationen. Zu Anfang dachte ich, dass sie es vielleicht einfach vergessen haben ihn auszuschalten, allerdings hat sich dieses Verhalten derart gehäuft, dass es doch wirklich einen Sinn hat, welchen ich absolut nicht verstehe.

Ebenso nachts auf der Autobahn: 

Manche sind einfach durchgehend mit Warnblinklicht gefahren, aber ohne jeglichen erkennbaren Grund. Kilometer lang, einfach so, ohne ersichtliche Ursache. Wollen die damit andeuten: Achtung hier komme ich?


Ich wäre doch wirklich froh, wenn mir jemand diese Sache erklären könnte, ich würd das, grade für den möglichen nächsten Aufenthalt in Frankreich, wirklich gerne verstehen. Vielleicht befindet sich ja unter euch jemand der es verstanden hat oder in Frankreich fahren gelernt hat. Ich habe auch im Internet nichts wirklich sinnvolles gefunden, was mir diese Fragen beantworten kann. 

Danke im Vorraus^^

P.s.: Ich meine die Frage wirklich ernst, ich will nicht trollen


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Warnblinker kenne ich aus Griechenland. Heißt soviel wie: "Achtung, ich mach gleich irgendwas blödes gegen die Verkehrsregeln also pass schonmal auf!"


----------



## Lakor (31. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das mit dem Warnblinker kenne ich aus Griechenland. Heißt soviel wie: "Achtung, ich mach gleich irgendwas blödes gegen die Verkehrsregeln also pass schonmal auf!"



Ein Glück dass wir ohne Kratzer da raus gekommen sind, das hat da iwie jeder dritte gemacht. War aber auch noch auf einer Autobahn die zu Paris gehörte, und naja, da fahren sie ja wirklich wie es ihnen grade passt, ich glaub die haben da überhaupt keine Regeln


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2011)

Ich denke einfach mal die Franzosen mögen blinkende Lichter. Ist wohl "très chic" bei denen. :3


----------



## schneemaus (31. Juli 2011)

Mich nervt das alleine hier schon, wenn ich mal n Stück Richtung franz. Grenze fahre (habs ja nich so weit)... Vor allem nachts ist das Dauerblinken nach links, was ja extrem viele Franzosen beim Überholen machen, fast so penetrant wie die Nebelschlussleuchte bei voller Sicht. Und ich weiß auch nicht, wieso das so ist >_>


----------



## Lakor (31. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mich nervt das alleine hier schon, wenn ich mal n Stück Richtung franz. Grenze fahre (habs ja nich so weit)... Vor allem nachts ist das Dauerblinken nach links, was ja extrem viele Franzosen beim Überholen machen, fast so penetrant wie die Nebelschlussleuchte bei voller Sicht. Und ich weiß auch nicht, wieso das so ist >_>



Da hab ich gefunden, dass das wohl Pflicht sei, ihn während des kompletten Überholvorgangs anzulassen, ALLERDINGS erklärt das nicht, wieso sie ihn nach dem Überholvorgang noch anhaben.


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. Juli 2011)

Mich hat immer viel mehr gestört, dass Fußgängerampeln bei denen scheinbar überflüssig sind...zumindest hält sich kein Mensch dort dran :/
Und das mit dem Dauerblinken ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...da müsste sich mal ein Franzose oder dort sesshafter hier melden ^^


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2011)

seit ich mal im urlaub in  frankreich von mehreren franzosen angehupt wurde als ich an einer roten ampel auf einer landstrasse anhielt und ich gleichzeitig das verkehrsverhalten im pariser stadtzentrum miterlebt habe,wundert mich bei denen gar nix mehr...schaut euch nur mal die autos in paris an.da gibts nicht ein auto ohne delle...


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. August 2011)

Wenigstens kennen die Franzosen den Blinker.

Bei sehr vielen Autofahrern in Deutschland bezweifel ich, dass diese Wissen, was ein Blinker ist. Manchmal hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass ein Blinker bei BMW & Co. scheinbar zur Sonderausstattung gehört und er nicht "gekauft" wird.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. August 2011)

Habe letztens einen Österreicher gesehen der im Kreisverkehr links geblinkt hat.

Auf der Autobahn liebe ich dieses feature von meinem Polo. Leicht antippen und er blinkt 3 Mal.
Ideal für Autobahn etc.

Ansonsten sind mir die, die bei Regennasserfahrbahn und in der Dämmerung mit den Nebelscheinwerfern eingeschaltet rum fahren, die Liebsten.
Nichts ist unangenehmer als eh schon schlechte sicht und dann noch die blendenden reflektionen der nebellampen.


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

Früher wurde einem in der franz. Fahrschule beigebracht, man solle den kompletten Überholvorgang blinken. Warum sie es danach noch tun ist relativ simpel, weil sie vergessen ihn abzuschalten.

Das mit dem Rechtsblinken erschliesst sich mir nicht - wird aber wohl auch auf das "Vergessen" zurück zu führen sein.

***

Ich hätte aber eine ähnliche Frage... wieso zur Hölle lassen einen die, hauptsächlich deutschen, Autofahrer an Baustellen nicht vorschriftsmäßig einfädeln?

Nein, in DE muss man schon Kilometer vor der Baustelle eine Lücke suchen um nachher nicht abgequetscht vor einer Barke zu stehen. Versteh ich nicht, einfach Platz lassen und gut ists, aber NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ, man verliert ja wichtige Zehntelsekunden wenn man da einfach so ein Auto vor sich einfädeln lässt. Kopf -> Tisch.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Vielleicht mögen die Franzosen auch nur blinkende Lichter.


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenigstens kennen die Franzosen den Blinker.
> 
> Bei sehr vielen Autofahrern in Deutschland bezweifel ich, dass diese Wissen, was ein Blinker ist. Manchmal hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass ein Blinker bei BMW & Co. scheinbar zur Sonderausstattung gehört und er nicht "gekauft" wird.



Das kenn ich auch. Am meisten regt's mich auf, wenn die Leute entweder ohne Blinker direkt vor mir auf der Autobahn rausziehen (nicht, dass ich da mit 200 langheize, auch wenn ich so 150 drauf habe, gibt's mehr als genug, die deutlich langsamer fahren und dann kurz vor mir ohne Blinker rausziehen >_>) oder nicht blinken, wenn sie aus dem Kreisverkehr rausfahren...



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Habe letztens einen Österreicher gesehen der im Kreisverkehr links geblinkt hat.
> 
> Auf der Autobahn liebe ich dieses feature von meinem Polo. Leicht antippen und er blinkt 3 Mal.
> Ideal für Autobahn etc.
> ...



Das machen aber nicht nur die Österreicher, hab ich auch hier schon oft gesehen. Da muss ich aber eher schmunzeln.

Das "Feature" hab ich auch im Astra und mein Vater im Insignia. Find das auch unglaublich praktisch.

Das nervt mich auch immer. Wenn die schneller sind und sich vor mir einfädeln, mach ich auch immer mal kurz die Nebelscheinwerfer an, damit die sehen, wie verdammt es blendet.
Allerdings find ich es viel nerviger, wenn es dunkel ist und drei Mini-Nebelschwaden (Sicht noch deutlichst über 500 Meter oO) am Fahrbahnrand zu sehen sind und die Leute die Nebelschlussleuchte an machen. Und natürlich weiter 120 fahren. Is nix mit "Sichtweite unter 50 Meter und dann auch nur 50 fahren"... Als es letztens etwas neblig war, haben sie bei den Verkehrsmeldungen im Radio immer dazu gesagt "Und wenn die Sicht noch über 50 Meter beträgt, was momentan überall der Fall ist, nicht die Nebelschlussleuchte einschalten. Denn wenn Sie die einschalten, dürfen Sie auch nur noch 50 km/h fahren, da die Sicht dann nicht mehr ausreicht, um schneller zu fahren." Ich war in meinem Leben bislang ein einziges Mal dankbar für Nebelschlussleuchten und das war nicht mal wegen Nebel sondern wegen extremstem Schneefall, wo man definitiv weniger als 50m weit gesehen hat.



Sethia schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber eine ähnliche Frage... wieso zur Hölle lassen einen die, hauptsächlich deutschen, Autofahrer an Baustellen nicht vorschriftsmäßig einfädeln?
> 
> Nein, in DE muss man schon Kilometer vor der Baustelle eine Lücke suchen um nachher nicht abgequetscht vor einer Barke zu stehen. Versteh ich nicht, einfach Platz lassen und gut ists, aber NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ, man verliert ja wichtige Zehntelsekunden wenn man da einfach so ein Auto vor sich einfädeln lässt. Kopf -> Tisch.



Das versteh ich auch nicht. Wenn ich rechts fahre und sehe, die linke Spur hört in 400 Metern auf, lass ich grundsätzlich Platz für minimum sogar zwei Autos, dass ich zur Not auch noch durch vom Gas gehen nen LKW durchlassen kann. Hat mir schon manche Lichthupe eingebracht oO

Das funktioniert übrigens in den USA super - sogar in NYC. Als wir vor vier Jahren dort waren, hatten wir nen Mietwagen. Der Laden, wo wir ihn abgeholt haben, lag mitten in Manhattan und da mussten wir ihn auch hinbringen. Ich bin damals logischerweise noch nicht gefahren (Ich war erst 17 und Mietwagen sowieso meistens erst ab 23 oder 25), war aber immer dabei, bei der Rückfahrt alleine mit meinem Vater. So ausgeglichen hab ich meinen Vater noch nie beim Auto fahren in einer Stadt erlebt. Und NYC ist nochmal ne Stufe heftiger als Frankfurt, Köln etc. Da ließ einen jeder rein, wenn es ums Reißverschlussverfahren ging, es gab nicht mal Stau, klar wurde es langsamer, aber zum Stehen kam es eigentlich nie außer an roten Ampeln ^^

Was in den USA auch gut funktioniert: Kreuzungen mit vier Stopschildern. Da gilt "Wer zuerst kommt, fährt zuerst." Und wenn man mal gleichzeitig ankommt, wird sich bald noch mit dem Winken übertrumpft, weil keiner auf seine Vorfahrt besteht. Würde hier, meiner Meinung nach, NIE funktionieren, weil sich vermutlich an so ner Kreuzung 10 Unfälle am Tag ereignen würden, weil jeder auf seine Vorfahrt besteht, wenn man mal gleichzeitig ankommt...


----------



## Belomil (1. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Früher wurde einem in der franz. Fahrschule beigebracht, man solle den kompletten Überholvorgang blinken. Warum sie es danach noch tun ist relativ simpel, weil sie vergessen ihn abzuschalten.
> 
> Das mit dem Rechtsblinken erschliesst sich mir nicht - wird aber wohl auch auf das "Vergessen" zurück zu führen sein.




vergessen schön und gut aber wenn die das da ständig und über mehrere Kilometer machen kann ich das nicht wirklich glauben... das mit dem kompletten überholvorgang wäre ja auch nachvollziehbar und einfach nur ne andere Regel als in Deutschland oder Österreich...





Sethia schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber eine ähnliche Frage... wieso zur Hölle lassen einen die, hauptsächlich deutschen, Autofahrer an Baustellen nicht vorschriftsmäßig einfädeln?
> 
> Nein, in DE muss man schon Kilometer vor der Baustelle eine Lücke suchen um nachher nicht abgequetscht vor einer Barke zu stehen. Versteh ich nicht, einfach Platz lassen und gut ists, aber NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ, man verliert ja wichtige Zehntelsekunden wenn man da einfach so ein Auto vor sich einfädeln lässt. Kopf -> Tisch.




also in Österreich funktioniert das mit dem (bei uns sogenannten "reissverschulssprinzip") ziemlich gut, ist simpel und wenns jeder macht gehts auch für alle schneller, natürlich gibts n paar gestörte die meinen sie sind die wichtigsten und müssen da jez rumdrängeln aber die sind (bei uns) nicht soooo häufig anzutreffen...

Edit:



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Habe letztens einen Österreicher gesehen der im Kreisverkehr links geblinkt hat.


also soweit meine info's sind (und die sind ziemlich frisch, da ich selbst gerade in die fahrschule geh) ist im kreisverkehr links blinken zwar nicht verboten aber vorschrift ist es keine und ich versteh den sinn dahinter auch nicht... klar, beim verlassen blink ich schon aber doch nicht im kreisverkehr oO


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> vergessen schön und gut aber wenn die das da ständig und über mehrere Kilometer machen kann ich das nicht wirklich glauben... das mit dem kompletten überholvorgang wäre ja auch nachvollziehbar und einfach nur ne andere Regel als in Deutschland oder Österreich...


Mein Ex-Mann ist Franzose und der hatte dafür auch keine andere Erklärung - irgendeine Regel die besagt, man müsse so und so lange irgendwie blinken gibt es nicht. Lediglich das Blinken während dem Überholvorgang - was nach franz. Verkehrsrecht wohl garnicht so ist, aber die Fahrschulen bringen einem das häufig bei. Kurios.

*****

Ist dieses "Feature" mit dem Blinken nicht mittlerweile Standard? Meine letzten Autos (ich wechsle jährlich) hatten das alle.


----------



## Belomil (1. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Ist dieses "Feature" mit dem Blinken nicht mittlerweile Standard? Meine letzten Autos (ich wechsle jährlich) hatten das alle.



das gibts mittlerweile zumindest in sehr vielen (relativ) neuen auto's. unser astra is schon stolze 13 und hat sowas noch nicht, find ich persönlich jetzt aber auch nicht sooo schlimm, es is klar ne erleichterung und in n paar jahren hats sowieso jedes auto 

dass aber so viele so ewig lang "vergessen" den blinker aus zumachen kann ich noch immer nur schwer glauben aber wenn du da info's aus erster hand hast muss ich dir das wohl vorerst glauben


----------



## Lakor (1. August 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> also soweit meine info's sind (und die sind ziemlich frisch, da ich selbst gerade in die fahrschule geh) ist im kreisverkehr links blinken zwar nicht verboten aber vorschrift ist es keine und ich versteh den sinn dahinter auch nicht... klar, beim verlassen blink ich schon aber doch nicht im kreisverkehr oO



Der Sinn ist ziemlich einfach, und auch gar nicht so dumm. Beim reinfahren in den Kreisverkehr signalisiert man mit dem Blinker links, dass man erst die letze Ausfahrt nehmen möchte. In Deutschland relativ unwichtig, aber in mehrspurigen Kreisverkehren wie man sie im Ausland des öfteren findet von Vorteil.



Sethia schrieb:


> ist dieses "Feature" mit dem Blinken nicht mittlerweile Standard? Meine letzten Autos (ich wechsle jährlich) hatten das alle.



Ist es. Kenne keine neuen Autos, welche das nicht haben.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. August 2011)

Wieso wechselt man sein Auto jährlich?
Man wechselt ja auch sein Haustier nicht jährlich


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso wechselt man sein Auto jährlich?
> Man wechselt ja auch sein Haustier nicht jährlich


Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir so ist... aber ich liebe meine Haustiere und kann keine Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen ihnen und meinem Auto erkennen. cO

Das Auto ist ein DING, das kann man ohne moralische Bedenken durchaus austauschen, ganz ohne Reue. Eher im Gegenteil, irgendwer freut sich das er einen günstigeren Jahreswagen kaufen darf und ich freue mich, einen Neuwagen fahren zu können - ist doch schön.

Naja, wie dem auch sei... habe einen Firmenwagen welcher jeweils 12-Monate Laufzeit hat. Das ist auch schon alles, kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Grushdak (1. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenigstens kennen die Franzosen den Blinker.


Ach kennen sie?
Na ok ich red' jetzt von den Einwohnern Korsikas.

Da habe ich es oft erlebt, daß sie Blinker gar nicht kennen -
überholen vor einer Kurve 6 Autos (einer wird schon Platz machen) -
und drängen einen auch gerne mal von der Strasse ab (einmaliges Erlebnis).

Andererseits wird man überall auf dieser Welt freundliche/nicht so freundliche und sonstige Menschen antreffen.
Ich denke, daß es völlig egal ist, in welchem Land man ist.
Deutschland ist allerdings besonders sturr und eigenartig ...

*ps. *
Und mein Onkel hatte auch jedes Jahr nen neuen Daimler gehabt, warum, weil er es wollte und auch konnte.
Er war damals bei Daimler tätig.

greetz


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2011)

Das man im Kreisel blinkt ist nur logisch und kommt von früher.

Früher wurde einem in der Fahrschule beigebracht im Kreisverkehr den Blinker nach links zu setzen um anzugeben "Ich bleibe im Kreisverkehr", erst bei der richtigen Ausfahrt musste der Blinker nach rechts gestellt werden. Heutzutage wird das einfach weggelassen, wers früher so gelernt hat machts eben heute noch so.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ach kennen sie?
> Na ok ich red' jetzt von den Einwohnern Korsikas.



Das sind ja auch keine Franzosen. Sag ja nie zu einem Korsen, er sei Franzose. Wenn du das sagst, musst du schnell fliehen und dich dort nie wieder sehen lassen.


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2011)

Also hier (UK) ist es auch ueblich, dass man im Kreisverkehr rechts blinkt, wenn man z.B. in die innere Spur will um die Ausfahrt rechts zu nehmen. Das heisst man blinkt beim Reinfahren rechts, dann Blinker aus und links wenn man in die aeussere Spur will und auch links zum Rausfahren.


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich komme grade aus einem Frankreich Urlaub wieder und habe da als deutscher Autofahrer doch einiges gesehen, was Fragen offen lässt. Ich möchte hier nicht das Fahrverhalten der Franzosen in der Pariser Innenstadt ansprechen, da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren, aber etwas anderes interessiert mich wirklich brennend und ich habe auch durch googlen keine gescheite Antwort bekommen:
> 
> ...



 besser sie blinken Stundenlang falsch, als überhaupt nicht? 
Außerdem benutzt man den Blinker ja heutzutage schon, um Personen am Straßenrand zuzuwinken. 


Auf jedenfall ist der "Verfall" an Selbstdisziplin im Straßenverkehr im Laufe des Alters fortschreitend Völkerübergreifend etwa so zu beobachten wie es schon beim Autoscooter auf der dörflichen Kirmis der Fall ist. Kinder schnallen sich noch an, während Teenager einen auf "cool" machen, sich auf die Lehne setzen, und die Füße hochlegen. 

Um einige typische Beispiele zu nennen die ich Tagtäglich erlebe, und die mir auf die schnelle einfallen: 
Man schnallt sich Prinzipiell nicht mehr an, sowas ist "Out". 

man blinkt nicht mehr, sollen die Anderen halt die Augen aufmachen.

man hält am Bäcker, Rewe oder Kiosk einfach mal in 2. Reihe, Pech wenn kein Parkplatz frei war.

überholt Leute Rechts, wenn diese zu unfähig sind einem Platz zu machen, sind ja alle Verkehrsbehinderungen.

man "drängelt" und "schiebt regelrecht", und "blinkt auch links", mit hilfe von "Audio- und Lichthupe" um anderen seine "Befehle" mitzuteilen. 

zeigt anderen den Vogel, weil diese ja im Straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen haben. 

ignoriert das Reißverschlussverfahren, weil man keine Zeit hat, um 3m Platz in der Warteschlange zu vergeuden.

blockiert durch Rückstau ganze Kreuzungen, weil man sonst tatsächlich eine ganze weitere Rotphase abwarten muss, und sich obendrein auch noch Linksabbieger vor einem einreihen könnten, wirklich fies.

hält nicht an Zebrastreifen, man will ja die Bremsbeläge nicht unnötig strapazieren, und die Fußgänger sehen ja wann Frei ist und wann nicht.

Man fährt prinzipiell mal 20km/h mehr als erlaubt, weil die Schilder ja alle nur "ungefähre Richtlinien" darstellen.

Man macht die Musik laut genug das gewährleistet ist, dass auch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer an der Ampel stets die Möglichkeit haben, ihren eigenen Musikgeschmack nochmal neu zu überdenken. 



Sethia schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir so ist... aber ich liebe meine Haustiere und kann keine Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen ihnen und meinem Auto erkennen. cO
> 
> Das Auto ist ein DING, das kann man ohne moralische Bedenken durchaus austauschen, ganz ohne Reue. Eher im Gegenteil, irgendwer freut sich das er einen günstigeren Jahreswagen kaufen darf und ich freue mich, einen Neuwagen fahren zu können - ist doch schön.
> 
> Naja, wie dem auch sei... habe einen Firmenwagen welcher jeweils 12-Monate Laufzeit hat. Das ist auch schon alles, kein Hexenwerk.



Das mit den Jahreswagen macht zwar schon Sinn, aber ich muss gestehen, für mich kommt mein Auto irgendwo zwischen Freundin und Haustier.
Das würde ich niemals ohne moralsiche bedenken austauschen, da ich finde, wie zu einem Lebewesen baut man vertrauen auf, und lernt die "macken" kennen. Bei meinem eigenen Auto weiß ich immer woran ich bin. Ich kenne Luftdruck, Ölstand, technische Mängel, Stand der Bremsbeläge etc., und ich Teile viele Erinnerungen mit Ihr, (ich erinnere mich noch reumütig an mein erstes Auto, deswegen gab ich dem neuen den selben weiblichen Namen wie dem Alten), in gewisser Hinsicht ist mir ein Auto also weit mehr als nur ein Ding, und mein jetziges Auto will ich solange fahren, wie irgendwie möglich.


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

sry 4 Doppelpost.


----------



## Sethia (3. August 2011)

Ich kann mich auch noch an mein erstes Auto erinnern, aber ich muss gestehen - Öldruck etc.pp. kenne ich bei den Leasingfahrzeugen nicht mehr. In der Regel fahre ich lediglich zum Reifenwechsel (Winter/Sommer) und in die Werkstatt wenn irgendwo eine Lampe aufleuchtet, das wars auch schon.

Ich persönlich sehe das Auto als einen Gebrauchsgegenstand, möglichst bequem von A nach B zu kommen und trotzdem ungebunden sein. Wenn es nicht so teuer wäre, würde es wohl irgendwo zwischen Fernseher und Geschirrspüler rangieren.

Wenn man, wie ja recht viele, eine tatsächliche Beziehung zu seinem Auto aufbaut finde ich das gut - das geht aber wohl tatsächlich nur bei den eigenen.


----------



## Belomil (4. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Um einige typische Beispiele zu nennen die ich Tagtäglich erlebe, und die mir auf die schnelle einfallen:



du hast so extrem recht xD
ich mach ja (wie schonmal erwähnt) selbst gerade meinen führerschein und fahr quasi mit meiner mutter als fahrlehrerin (kA obs das in Deutschland auch gibt, in Österreich kann man das so machen, mit nem hübschen L-Schildchen in den scheiben^^) und da fällt mir sowas auch ständig auf...
heute meinte so ne komische in nem gelben audi einfach, sie muss einfach direkt vor rüberschneiden und genau in dem moment mal zu blinken beginnen, als sie schon auf meiner spur war... schade nur ,dass sie dann bei orange über die ampel gefahren is, ich wär gern ausgestiegen und hätt sie gefragt, ob sie besoffen oder einfach nur doof is...

ich finds ja auch super, als "fahrschüler" den ganzen führerscheinbesitzern mal so richtig auf die nüsse zu gehn und mich PEINLICHST genau an die geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen zu halten oder ganz einfach bei ner ampel stehen zu bleiben, obwohl wohl noch 3 autos hinter mir (mehr bei rot als noch orange) drübergefahren wären... es macht einfach nur spaß, so n a**** zu sein 
werd natürlich regelmäßig schön angehupt und angeblinkt dafür aber das is mir reichlich egal, ich hab meinen spaß daran

zum Thema Auto und Namen: ja klar ist mein auto nunmal "mein auto" aber ich geb dem doch keinen namen, da kann ich doch gleich der waschmaschine, dem toaster und der herdplatte auch noch namen geben oO


----------



## Kuya (5. August 2011)

@Sethia: Ich meine jetzt auch net den exakten Wert von den Anzeigen, aber man bekommt im laufe der Zeit so ein Gefühl für die Intervalle, und weiß halt ungefähr den "Stand vom Fahrzeug". Ich wollte aber auch eigentlich mehr betonen, dass mein Auto für mich irgendwie auch wie eine Freundin ist. 
Man sorgt sich um ihr Wohlergehen, kümmert sich um Verletzungen, Vertraut ihr sein Leben an, verlässt sich auf auf sie, spendiert ihr Essen, schenkt ihr Deko-Artikel, bringt sie Zum Friseur. Ich würde sagen, ich behandle mein Auto fast genauso, wie meine Mutter ihr Pferd. 
Naja, und ich überlege derzeit noch meinen Motorrad-Führerschein zu machen, wäre für nen nächsten Sommer ne feine Sache. Ich glaube wirklich, Motorräder sind die "Pferde" der Männer, was so Fable und Leidenschaft angeht. Ein Auto wäre das nächstähnliche.



@Belomil:

Ich glaube ich habe die Geschichte schonmal erzählt hier im Forum aber, wir haben bei uns so eine langezogene Tempo 30 Zone,
die ist hier total bekannt, weil die Straße so breit wie eine Autobahn ist, links ist Wiese und Bäume, und rechts sind schräge Parkplätze und ein großer einsichtiger grüner Hügel. An der Stelle ist Tempo 30 so Sinnvoll wie ein Auto ohne Sitze.

Genau deswegen hält sich da keiner dran, 
und genau deswegen blitzen sie da auch so gerne.

Da ich kein Geld für deratigen Mist übrig hab, fahre ich immer brav 30 dort, und ich meine wirklich 30. nicht so "ungefähr 30", sondern "ich-gehe-dir-die ganze-Zeit-damit-auf-die-Nerven 30"! 
Ich schaue zu 80% nur auf meinen Tacho, extra deswegen. 
Das sich dort dann Schlangen und Hubkonzerte hinter mir bilden, (bis zu 7 Autos ist mein Rekord), die auch gerne überholen (und dann natürlich wie kranke, mit heulendem Motor) und wild gestikulierend mit Schaum vorm Mund in mein Auto starren im vorbeifahren, ist ja zu erwarten.

DIe Krönung aber war, als mir 4 Minuten lang ein Polizeiauto mit 30 am Kofferraum klebte, und mich dann genauso überholte, und mir der beifahrende Polizist, ein erwachsener Mann, denke 40 rum, den Vogel zeigte. Ich hab ein Gesicht wie ein Stopschild gemacht, leider war keine Sau da, die das hätte sehen können. Das war der totale Abschuss für mich gewesen, so wie damals die Polizisten die mit Blaulicht vor mir die rote Ampel passierten, nur um wenige Minuten später 2 Autos vor mir im Drive-Inn bei Mc Donalds stehen.


----------



## Belomil (7. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> @Belomil:
> 
> ich dann genauso überholte, und mir der beifahrende Polizist, ein erwachsener Mann, denke 40 rum, den Vogel zeigte. Ich hab ein Gesicht wie ein Stopschild gemacht, leider war keine Sau da, die das hätte sehen können. Das war der totale Abschuss für mich gewesen, so wie damals die Polizisten die mit Blaulicht vor mir die rote Ampel passierten, nur um wenige Minuten später 2 Autos vor mir im Drive-Inn bei Mc Donalds stehen.



warum hat man nie ne videokamera dabei, wenn sowas passiert? oO


----------



## nemø (9. August 2011)

Ich hab nach 4 versemmelten Fahrprüfungen dann jetzt auch endlich den Führerschein, war echt praktisch, dass der Fahrlehrer bremst, obwohl NICHTS los war und dann ne Prüfung abgebrochen wird oder man nach 4 Minuten wieder zurück zum TÜV darf, wiel der Fahrlehrer vergessen hat, einem eine Grundfahraufgabe beizubringen.

Nach jetzt etwa Einanhalb Monaten Praxis und einer fahrt von Rendsburg nach Mannheim (700KM mit ordentlich Baustelle) fahre ich besser als mein Dad.

Was mich am meisten aufregt sind die Leute, die beim aus'm Kreisel fahren nicht blinken, man steht da und will anfahren, dann doch nicht, dann doch wieder, dann nicht, weil der, der geblinkt hat gerne doch weiter rum wollte und dann fahren alle 3 hinter ihm in die ausfahrt neben mir, ohne zu blinken. Da krieg ich jedes Mal n Hals.

Das mit dem Reißverschluss hab ich auch vermehrt festgestellt, da scheint es keine Regeln und keinen Anstand zu geben, rechts wird stoßstange an stoßstange gefahren und links müssen die leute sich beweisen, dass 300 meter weiter hinten einfädeln bestimmt 4 Jahre länger dauert und ganz an der stelle, wo's verengt dann stehen bleiebn und wieder in eine soweiso gedrosselte Reihe einbiegen und die dann wieder verlangsamen.

High Lights sind außerdem Brummis in der Stadt, die genau so schnell fahren, dass man sie nicht überholen kann, ohne von allen Streifen im Umkreis von 245 Km direkt angehalten zu werden, aber so langsam sind, dass man dahinter zwischen 40 und 45 Km/h schafft, wenn man die 3 Meter etxtra ausschlage-bereich einhält und Verkehr kalkuliert.


----------



## Hubautz (9. August 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reißverschluss hab ich auch vermehrt festgestellt, da scheint es keine Regeln und keinen Anstand zu geben, rechts wird stoßstange an stoßstange gefahren und links müssen die leute sich beweisen, dass 300 meter weiter hinten einfädeln bestimmt 4 Jahre länger dauert und ganz an der stelle, wo's verengt dann stehen bleiebn und wieder in eine soweiso gedrosselte Reihe einbiegen und die dann wieder verlangsamen.



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe regst du dich auf, dass die Leute auf der linken Spur bis ganz an die Engstelle fahren um sich dort erst einzufädeln. Auch auf die Gefahr hin dich zu enttäuschen, das ist ganz genau Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Sethia (9. August 2011)

Sowas lernt man eigentlich in der Fahrschule...


----------



## nemø (9. August 2011)

Ja, wenn man aber dann da steht, weil wie vorher erwähnt, die rechte Spur Stoßstange an Stoßstange fährt und man sich 200 oder 400 die Warnung ansieht und denkt: 

"Hey, da wär ne Lücke, aber ich hab's eilig, ich probiers ganz vorne"

wo dann aber (edit:fast) keiner Lücken herstellt, weil alle im Rush-hour-rush sind und als Erster weg sein wollen, blockieren diese noch mehr, weil sie dann linkst stehen und bei einer entstehenden Lücke, weil Frisch-Autofahrer wie ich dann eine offen halten *hust*, erst wieder anfahren müssen und dann alle noch mehr ausbremsen.

Wie n Reißverschluss-fahren funktioniert ist mir zumindest beigebracht worden, aye.


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2011)

Dieses Dilemma würde es garnicht geben wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten würden... aber nein... viele auf der linken Spur trauen sich dann garnicht mehr bis zum Ende und quetschen sich vorher in die rechte Seite. Meist sind das dann die gleichen, die einen am Ende nicht reinlassen.

"Oh, der fährt ja links und ich stehe hier rechts - na dem werd ichs zeigen!"


----------



## Hubautz (9. August 2011)

Mich regen im Gegenzug die Leute auf, die sich in die Mitte der beiden Spuren stellen um ja keinen vorbei zu lassen, sodass der Rückstau doppelt so lang ist wie er sein müsste.


----------



## nemø (9. August 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> warum hat man nie ne videokamera dabei, wenn sowas passiert? oO



Warum haben die Asiaten, Amerikaner/ was weiß ich, alle so ne Bordkamera, man sieht diese Fail-video-compilations andauernd, aber wer lässt denn da immer die Kamera mitlaufen?


----------



## Kuya (9. August 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Ich hab nach 4 versemmelten Fahrprüfungen dann jetzt auch endlich den Führerschein, war echt praktisch, dass der Fahrlehrer bremst, obwohl NICHTS los war und dann ne Prüfung abgebrochen wird oder man nach 4 Minuten wieder zurück zum TÜV darf, wiel der Fahrlehrer vergessen hat, einem eine Grundfahraufgabe beizubringen.
> 
> Was mich am meisten aufregt sind die Leute, die beim aus'm Kreisel fahren nicht blinken, man steht da und will anfahren, dann doch nicht, dann doch wieder, dann nicht, weil der, der geblinkt hat gerne doch weiter rum wollte und dann fahren alle 3 hinter ihm in die ausfahrt neben mir, ohne zu blinken. Da krieg ich jedes Mal n Hals.



Ahaha.. Danke.. die "Kreiselidioten" hatte ich ja total vergessen zu erwähnen. 
Stimmt genau.. da die einfach nicht blinken, weiß man ständig nicht, dass man hätte reinfahren können.
(Auch Geil: Ich fuhr neulich morgens um halb drei, auf der Innenspur eines Kreisels, als mir ein weißer Golf auf der Außenspur entgegen kam..
...im "Rückwärtsgang"! -Der ist noch locker eine halbe Runde rückwärts gefahren, ehe er sich für eine Ausfahrt entschieden hat.  (Die Notwendigkeit in einem "Kreisverkehr" Rückwärts zu fahren, muss mir erstmal einer Erklären.. verstehe ich nicht). 

Müsste ein Farlehrer nicht eigentlich genau sowas vermeiden?
Bei meiner Prüfung war alles total bequem. meine Fahrlehrerin hatte immer ihren Fuß unters Gaspedal geschoben, und es nach oben gedrückt, damit ich merke wenn ich zu schnell fahre, und den Prüfer mit Smalltalk und Branchenhumor quasi an wichtigen Situationen abgelenkt.
Schwieriger war noch das einparken, da ich so nervös war, das mein rechtes Bein unkontrollierte Muskelzuckungen bekam, und ich deswegen nicht vernünftig anfahren konnte.  Hat dann aber trotzdem geklappt.


----------

